# Welche Oberfläche hat Hel-x in m²/Liter ?



## hansemann (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand diese Frage beantworten:

welche Oberfläche hat Helix 14 ausgedrückt in:

m²/liter 

Bitte nicht .... m²/m³, das weiß ich selbst.

Bei Siporax wird z.B. angegeben: 270m²/liter
bei gebrochenem Blähton: 50m²/liter

Ich danke euch! 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Hans.

Soviel ich weiß, hat 1m³ = 1000 Liter.....................
Also dividiere/teile einfach den vorhandenen Wert x m²/m³ durch 1000 

Damit müßtest Du auf die m² je Liter kommen.


----------



## hansemann (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

@annett,

vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort, ich verstehe es immer noch nicht. Nehmen wir doch die Angaben von Jürgen zu Helix: 850m²/m³

Wieviel m²/liter hat Helix dann? 

Und nicht vergessen, Siporax soll eine höhere Oberfläche haben wie Helix! 

Ein nicht verstehender Hans


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Hans.

Laut dem Hersteller hat das __ Hel-X 14 





> Fläche: 788m²/m³ geschützte Fläche: 647m²/m³ Gewicht: 150kg/m³ Als Fläche wurde die geometrische Oberfläche berechnet, Bewuchs erhöht diese beträchtlich, ungünstige Strömung vermindert diese in ihrer Bewachsbarkeit.


http://hel-x.eu/osco/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=35

Nehmen wir also die maximale Fläche von 788m²/m³ = 788m²/1000Liter.
Diese durch 1000 geteilt, macht 0,788m²/Liter. So würde ich das zumindest ausrechnen. 
Ein Himmelweiter Unterschied zum anderen Material. 
Leider kann ich die Seite von Sera (Hersteller von Siporax) gerade nicht aufrufen.  

Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob wirklich die gesamte vorhandene Fläche des Siporax auch von den Bakterien besiedelt werden kann, oder ob diese "Vertiefungen" im Material nicht doch zu winzig dafür sind. 
Bei Zeolith wird dies ja immer wieder zu Bedenken gegeben.


----------



## hansemann (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Annett,

dies steht so im Internet:

"Sera Siporax 
Durch die besonders poröse Form arbeitet Siporax nicht nur im aeroben Bereich, sondern auch im anaeroben Bereich. Es wird also auch Nitrat abgebaut. Da es aus gesintertem Glas besteht, werden keinerlei Stoffe an das Aquarienwasser abgegeben.


Das Kraftpaket für Ihren Filter – Beste Wasserqualität durch optimale biologische Reinigung für Süß- und Meerwasser.
sera siporax® ist ein vollbiologisches Intensiv-Filtermaterial für alle Bio-Innenfilter, Außenfilter, Rieselfiltersysteme und Gartenteichfilter. Als hocheffektives Langzeit-Filtermaterial ist sera siporax® auch besonders geeignet für kleinere Biofilter. 
Äußere Besiedlungsfläche von sera siporax®: 0,3 m2 pro Liter 

Gesamte effektive Besiedlungsfläche: 
270 m2 pro Liter sera siporax®"

Quelle

ALSO jetzt steht hier doch 270 m² pro Liter effektive Besiedlungsfläche UND bei Helix sprachen wir von 0,788 m²/Liter???
DAS ist wirklich ein UNTERSCHIED! Oder muß ich die 0,788m²/Liter Helix mit den 0,3m² pro Liter Siporax vergleichen? Dann wäre doch Siporax nicht besser, sondern schlechter!!!

Oder: Wäre es bei Helix wirklich nur 0,788m²/Liter besiedelbare Oberfläche, dann nehme ich doch lieber den wesentlich günstigeren gebrochenen Blähton mit 50m²/Liter besiedelbarer Oberfläche!

Ich raff nix mehr, kann jemand Hilfe leisten???

Hans  

_EDIT by Annett: Quelle eingefügt_


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Hans,
Du stösst mit Deiner Frage eine im Forum wenig beachtete Tatsache an: Ein guter Filter muß in jeder Stufe so arbeiten, dass die abzubauenden Stoffe an ihr Ziel gelangen, und an dieser Stelle die richtigen Bedingungen sind. 
Ein Grobfilter sammelt sichtbar grobe Teilchen heraus, von denen es relativ wenige gibt. Da reicht z. B. ein Sieb (SiFi), oder eine Bürstenkammer (die erinnert an einen Besen, nur das zwischen den "Borsten" das Wasser läuft, und nicht die Bürsten durch das Wasser geführt werden.
Das andere Extrem sind Teilchen im Molekülgrößenbereich wie Ammonium-Ionen (Abbau-Produkt von Eiweißen durch Fischi's, Bakterien, __ Käfer, Larven etc.). Die sind absolut winzig. Ein 1 mm breiter Wasserstrahl ist so etwa 1-10 Millionen Atome dick! Ein Ammonium-Molekül aus 5 Atomen (NH4+) in der Mitte braucht schon eine Weile, um ans "Ufer", sprich an den Filter zu gelangen. In solchen Kanälen ist die Wasserströmung in der Mitte am stärksten (schau Dir einen Gebirgsbach an, vielleicht warst Du schon beim Rafting), und es dauert schon seine Zeit, bis alle Moleküle mal am Ufer "anlegen". Darum sind Filter so groß. Wenn ich den Wasserstrom durch engere Kanäle leite, dauert es nicht mehr so lange, bis kleine Teilchen ans "Ufer" gelangen. Viele enge Kanäle bedeuten eine große Oberfläche:
Eine 200l-Regentonne hat etwa 2 m² Seitenfläche (aufgerundet), 1mm-Zylinder mit 1m Höhe und 200 l Inhalt haben 800 m² Oberfläche (das sind ~250.000 Stück)!
Die Oberfläche ist also ein gewisses Maß, wie schnell ein Material anlandet. Wie mit den 1 mm-Kanälen angedeutet, gibt es dennoch physikalische Grenzen. Einmal können zu große Teilchen den Filter verstopfen (das Problem vieler preiswerter Kauffilter, die einen Schwamm als Grobabscheidung, Feinabscheidung und 1. biologische Stufe zugleich haben). Das zweite Problem ist die Tatsache, dass Wasser an Oberflächen "haftet", und damit die Strömung bremst. In vielen engen Röhren strömt also weniger Wasser als in wenigen breiten (gleichen Querschnitt in der Summe) bei gleichem Pumpenanschluss. Sehr enge Röhren kosten also Pumpenleistung. In der Praxis gibt es daher Granulate, Filterkörper, an denen das Wasser sehr schnell vorbeiströmt, und das kompensiert man über große Behälter (so dass das Wasser recht lange braucht, um vom Eingang zum Ausgang zu gelangen). 
Damit bin ich am Ziel meiner Ausführungen: je nach Größe der auszufilternden Teilchen brauche ich eine gewisse "Siebgröße" und Verweilzeit in einer Filtereinheit, für abgestorbene Blätter eine andere als für Mulm und erst recht für biologisch/chemische Reinigung. Sehr große Filteroberflächen machen somit nur in hinteren Stufen Sinn. Umgekehrt zu meinen Ausführungen lassen sich diese nämlich auch nicht mehr so einfach reinigen (denke an den Druckverlust innerhalb der Medien, und mit Druck wird ja der Dreck beim Reinigen herausgelöst!!).
Wie kann ich Dir jetzt helfen? Schau' einfach bei den Experten hier im Forum, wie deren Filter aufgebaut sind! Wenn Dein Teich kleiner bzw. größer ist, passe das System Deiner Wahl an das System Deiner Wünsche an! Beachte dabei, nicht zu stark das System zu verändern, um unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen auszuschließen. Oder mach' einen kleinen Physik-Kurs in Strömungsdynamik und Thermodynamik, lerne die biochemischen Prozesse verstehen, und entwickele daraus etwas Neues!


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

na 850 / 1000 = 8,5 m²/liter ! 

Siporax hat eine äußere Besiedlungsfläche von 0,3 qm je liter.
Die oft angegebene effektive Besiedlungsfläche (durch die Poren) würde ich eher nicht zum Vergleich heranziehen, weil sich die Poren doch recht schnell zusetzen. 
Oder gibts da andere Meinungen ? 

Wolf


----------



## firehunter (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Wenn man z.B. mal von __ Hel-X ausgeht, dann ist die geschützte Besiedlungsfläche ganz nett. Das ist der Teil der innerhalb der "Röhrchen" ist und nicht durch z.B. Bewegung und daraus resultiernde Reibung an den anderen Hel-X Körpern "abgerubbelt" werden kann. Das wird sich nicht schneller zusetzen als die Fläche außen, aber bei bewegtem Filtermedium trotzdem Bakterien ansiedeln können.


----------



## Trautchen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Rolf, danke für Deinen tollen und verständlichen Beitrag. 
Ich finde der sollte zusammen mit Jürgens ins Basiswissen.


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Wolf,

seit wann ist 850:1000 = 8,5 ?


----------



## hansemann (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Rolf,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Er verschafft schon mal einen guten Einblick in die nicht ganz einfache Materie.
Vorallem dieser Satz ist für mich wichtig:

"Sehr große Filteroberflächen machen somit nur in hinteren Stufen Sinn"

Somit könnte man doch den sehr günstigen gebrochenen Blähton in den ersten Kammern (bzw. bei einem Bodenfilter die ersten Meter) verwenden und zum Schluß hin, wenn das Wasser "noch gereinigter" ist, dann z.B. Helix.

Jetzt interessiert mich aber immer noch:
Siporax 270m²/liter besiedelbare Oberfläche
aquaclay 232m²/liter besiedelbare Oberfläche (glaube ich fast nicht)
gebrochener Blähton 50m²/liter besiedelbare Oberfläche
Helix ????m²/liter besiedlbare Oberfläche. (vielleicht bringt es jemand hin) 

Angenommen 4 Kammern herkömmlicher Reihenfilter, vorher Spaltsieb: 
1. Welche Filtermedienmischung bei einem Filtermaterialvolumen von 200 Liter je Kammer wäre sinnvoll, 
2. wie sollte sie platziert werden, 
3. was wäre die beste Lösung?
4. was wäre eine gute und kostengünstige Lösung?

Ohne jetzt auf Fütterung, Fischbesatz, Pumpenleistung (nehme hier Teichinhalt 1-2 Mal/Stunde umgewältzt wie es i.d.R. sein sollte einfach an), Bepflanzung etc. einzugehen.

Danke und Grüsse.
Hans


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Servus Hans



> Angenommen 4 Kammern herkömmlicher Reihenfilter


Ich denke du weißt wie diese bestückt worden sind, wenn du diesen Satz schreibst  

1. Kammer: Vortex = Grobabscheidung
2. Kammer: Bürsten = Grob/Feinabscheidung
3. Kammer: Japanmatten = Feinabscheidung/Biofilter (Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien)
4. Kammer: Kaldness etc. = Biofilter (Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien)
Das war der damalige Wissenstand bevor die heutigen Filter und Biofiltermaterialen am Markt waren.

Heute:
Spaltfilter, Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter = Grob/Feinabscheidung
Dann nur mehr eine Kammer = __ Hel-x oder Ähnliche
Dann Pflanz- oder Bodenfilter.

Soll heißen ein Vierkammer-Filter ist Geschichte !!!!!



> Somit könnte man doch den sehr günstigen gebrochenen Blähton in den ersten Kammern (bzw. bei einem Bodenfilter die ersten Meter) verwenden und zum Schluß hin, wenn das Wasser "noch gereinigter" ist, dann z.B. Helix.


All die Filtermedien (Blähton etc.) dienen alleine dem Aufbau einer Biologie und nicht der mechanischen Reinigung !!!!
Wenn man diese Medien verwendet muß das Wasser schon rein sein.
Bitte, ließ Dir den Beitrag #1 noch einmal durch


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann ist 850:1000 = 8,5 ?



Ausrede Nummer 1
  also mein Mathelehre sagte schon immer zu mir:
Auf meinem Konto steht das Komma zu weit links, wenns weiter rechts stünd, dann gings. 
Ist so ziemlich das einzige was ich mir merken konnte und habe das Komma zu weit nach rechts verschoben. Richtig ist natürlich 0,85   
Richtig ? 

Ausrede Nummer 2 
Das war nur überschlägig berechnet und ein Näherungswert  

Danke jedenfalls fürs Aufpassen 

Wolf


----------



## Trautchen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

.. naja auch ein Wuzzel kann mal am Montag Schwäche zeigen....


----------



## hansemann (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

@Helmut,
danke für die Antwort. Vorabscheidung ist das A und O, das ist mir bekannt. Jürgen hat das ja auch in seinem Beitrag sehr schön und deutlich erwähnt.
Das Blähton nur biologisch reinigt, ist mir schon klar.

Aber: wie gut die einzelnen Materialien sind, sprich besiedlbare Oberfläche, die Anordnung der Filtermaterialien (natürlich hinfällig, wenn nur ein Filtermaterial wie z.B. Helix verwendet wird), die "Verstopfungsanfälligkeit trotz Vorabscheider" etc., die Haltbarkeit von z.B. gebrochenem Blähton, Lava etc. interessieren mich. 

UND: Wie ist das Verhältnis, also konkret z.B.: 100 Liter Helix bringt an Filterleistung (und natürlich immer Vorschaltung eines mechanischen Filters, nehmen wir ein Spaltsieb mit 200my) soviel wie 500 Liter gebrochener Blähton, 200 Liter Bioballs etc. 

Ich glaube, dass eben nicht sooooo viele nur Helix verwenden und z.T. große Regentonnen etc. verbauen mit günstigerem Filtermaterial. Bei mir kommen 1.000 Liter gebrochener Blähton für 105 Euro plus Steuer in den Bodenfilter, 1.000 Liter Helix wäre da nicht so leicht bezahlbar und ob die Wurzeln der Wasserschwaden mit dem Helix zurechtkommen würden? Hat schon jemand einen Pflanzen- oder Bodenfilter mit Helix bestückt?

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## firehunter (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt interessiert mich aber immer noch:
> Siporax 270m²/liter besiedelbare Oberfläche
> aquaclay 232m²/liter besiedelbare Oberfläche (glaube ich fast nicht)
> gebrochener Blähton 50m²/liter besiedelbare Oberfläche
> Helix ????m²/liter besiedlbare Oberfläche. (vielleicht bringt es jemand hin)


Hallo!

Also das sind wohl alles Werte pro 1m³ (= 1000l) 
Das Hel-X gibt es in vielen Ausführungen. Die geschützte Fläche schwankt bei den verschiedenen Modellen (habe nur kurz anhand der Preise nachgesehen, die Daten stehen leider nur in dem jeweiligen Artikel-Daten) zwischen 66m²/m³ und 704m²/m³.


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Servus Hans



> die "Verstopfungsanfälligkeit trotz Vorabscheider"


Eine Verstopfung durch mangelhafte mechanische Filterung darf bei diesen Filtermedien nicht passieren  

Blähton hat den Vorteil das es günstig ist. Damit erkauft man sich aber eine schwere Reinigung (eigene Erfahrung: hatte ca. 1.000 Liter 
  
allerdings nicht gebrochen) und eine kleinere Besiedelungsfläche.
Heißt:
Um Blähton einzusetzen braucht man eine sehr gute Vorabscheidung (die ich auch nicht hatte  ).
Ob man jetzt den Blähton in einer Regentonne oder in einem Pflanz- oder Bodenfilter einsetzt ist egal.
Bei Filtermedien, wie das __ Hel-x, setzt man zur Reinigung Luftspruler oder andere Mittel zur "Bewegung" des Hel-x ein. Das geht bei Blähton nicht !!!


----------



## hansemann (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

@Carsten

*nein, Pro Liter!!!!*Ich habe jetzt gerade bei sera hotline angerufen, die haben mir die Angaben nochmal bestätigt:

"Das Kraftpaket für Ihren Filter – Beste Wasserqualität durch optimale biologische Reinigung für Süß- und Meerwasser. 

sera siporax® ist ein vollbiologisches Intensiv-Filtermaterial für alle Bio-Innenfilter, Außenfilter, Rieselfiltersysteme und Gartenteichfilter. Als hocheffektives Langzeit-Filtermaterial ist sera siporax® auch besonders geeignet für kleinere Biofilter. 

Äußere Besiedlungsfläche von sera siporax®: 0,3 m2 pro Liter 

Gesamte effektive Besiedlungsfläche: 
270 m2 pro Liter sera siporax®"
Quelle

Also, wer kann hier für Klarheit sorgen:beeten :beeten :beeten 

Hans, der immer ungeduldiger wird!

_EDIT by Annett: Quelle eingefügt_


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*



> Äußere Besiedlungsfläche von sera siporax®: 0,3 m2 pro Liter


Und die innere wirkt einmal, solange die Bakis leben.
Wenn die abgestorben sind bekommst du sie ohne eine Intensiv-Reinigung nicht mehr heraus.

Fazit: Genauso Reinigungsintensiv wie Blähton und Co.

Ps.: ich bekomme nix von der Herstellerfirma des __ Hel-x, leider, denn dann wäre mein Teich schon Realität


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Aus dem Startbeitrag von Jürgen


> Ein neues Produkt ist Siporax.
> Es hat eine sehr große Oberfläche, aber es hält leider nicht was es verspricht. Nach den neusten Erkenntnissen verstopfen die kleinen Poren sehr schnell und laut Rainer (chromis) nicht mal im Aquarienbereich zu empfehlen.


Mehr gibts da nicht mehr zu sagen


----------



## hansemann (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo Helmut,

Karsten (der mittlerweile teichlose, aber mit sehr viel Ahnung über Boden- und Pflanzenfilter) hier im Forum hat von seinem Bodenfilter mit Lava (ähnlich wie gebrochener Blähton für Bodenfilterung sehr gut geeignet) berichtet. Keine Verstopfung nach 5 Jahren *ohne* Vorfilter. 

Was hattest du für eine Grobschmutzabscheidung?

Wahrscheinlich hattest du auch kein __ Schilf bzw. andere Depositionspflanzen mit Rhizombildung, oder?
Bei einem richtigen Bodenfilter sollte keine Reinigung stattfinden müssen, umso weniger mit einem Spaltsieb als Vorfilter. 

Also bei außer Acht lassen von Reinigungsaufwand:
Wie viel Liter Helix entsprechen z.B. 1.000 Liter gebrochener Blähton (Angabe laut google: 50m²/liter besiedelbare Oberfläche hat gebrochener Blähton.)


Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Also ich möchte auch mal was berichten,

in den Anfängen meines Filterbaus habe ich ebenfalls Lavagestein und Zeolith eingesetzt (in der letzten Filterkammer) davor war ein Grobascheider und unmengen an Schwämmen zur mech. Vorreinigung.

Dieses Poren dieses Gesteins haben sich ruck zuck zugesetzt, durch eine Art Biofilm - trotz dass meine Vorfilterung ok war.

Somit bin ich durch den Jürgen auf das __ Hel-X gekommen welches einen deutlichen Erfolg gebracht hatte. Die Reinigung ist piepeinfach = etwas Wasser aus einer Tonne lassen, umrühren, schmodder ablassen =fertig.

Durch die Größe (14mm) kommt es auch nicht zu einer Verstopfung, gegenüber dem 12KLL (12mm).

Vergleicht man nun die beiden 12mm und 14mm spielt der geringe Unterschied der Ansiedlungsfläche meines Erachtens gegenüber der Verstopungsgefahr nicht so die große Rolle.

* Dieser Beitrag gilt natürlich nicht für Boden-/ Pflanzenfilter *


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Ob man jetzt den Blähton in einer Regentonne oder in einem Pflanz- oder Bodenfilter einsetzt ist egal.



Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht egal, sondern man sollte den Blähton meiner Meinung nach: 
1. gut Vorfiltern (hast Du nicht gemacht) 
2. gebrochenen Blähton nehmen (effizientere Wirkung 
3. in einem gleichmässig durchströmten Behälter (Filterkammer) haben
4. der Blähton sollte bepflanzt sein. 

Die Pflanzen sind nicht nur wichtig um zusätzlich Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, sie sehen gleichzeitig noch toll aus und lockern den Blähton durch die Wurzeln immer wieder auf. 
Dadurch erhöht man die Standzeiten des Filters enorm (je nach größe und Schmutzeintrag alle paar Jahre) und der Reinigungsaufwand hält sich in Grenzen. 

Ohne Vorfilter kann man Blähton vergessen. Ohne Pflanzen meiner Meinung nach auch. 

Den großen Vorteil in so einem Filter sehe ich in der Optik. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Servus Hans


> Karsten (der mittlerweile teichlose, aber mit sehr viel Ahnung über Boden- und Pflanzenfilter) hier im Forum hat von seinem Bodenfilter mit Lava (ähnlich wie gebrochener Blähton für Bodenfilterung sehr gut geeignet) berichtet. Keine Verstopfung nach 5 Jahren ohne Vorfilter


Weil er Ihn richtig gebaut hat  


> Angenommen 4 Kammern herkömmlicher Reihenfilter, vorher Spaltsieb:
> 1. Welche Filtermedienmischung bei einem Filtermaterialvolumen von 200 Liter je Kammer wäre sinnvoll,
> 2. wie sollte sie platziert werden,
> 3. was wäre die beste Lösung?
> 4. was wäre eine gute und kostengünstige Lösung?


Von welchem Filter sprechen wir jetzt  

Mein Filter hatte so gut wie keine Vorfilterung  
Absetzkammer und danach eine Filter-Schaumstoffmatte (hat der Teichbauer seit gut 10 Jahren so gemacht) danach ca. 1.000 Liter Blähton ungebrochen.

__ Hel-x hat eine Besiedlungsfläche von 0,85 m²/l (Ausgangsbasis von Jürgen)

Auf was willst du hinaus  

Wenn Blähton dir lieber bzw. günstiger ist .........

Mehr Antworten als die von uns/mir gegebenen zum Thema Besiedlungsfläche/Reinigungsaufwand kannst du nicht erwarten  
oder gibts schon wieder neue Erkenntnisse, daß würde ja dann schneller gehen als die Benzinpreiserhöhungen.

Von mir hast den Sanktus   Blähton zu verwenden. Hat doch die größere Besiedlungsfläche  . Aber bitte beschwere dich dann nicht wenn du deinen Filter alle Wochen in schwerstarbeit reinigen mußt  



> Ein nicht verstehender Hans


Ein nicht verstehender Helmut


----------



## firehunter (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.: ich bekomme nix von der Herstellerfirma des __ Hel-x, leider, denn dann wäre mein Teich schon Realität


Wenn man fragen darf: Warum bekommst du von denen nichts?


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Der war gut    

Ich meinte Euro`s


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

Hallo zusammen.

So richtig sehe ich im Moment auch nicht, wo die Reise dieses Themas hingehen soll.  
Zumal der erste Beitrag wohl besser von dem jetzt zu diskutierenden Thema (der Übersichtlichkeit wegen) abgetrennt gehörte. Oder? 

Beim Googlen (warum macht das eigentlich nicht ab und an so mancher der Fragesteller auch mal selbst?) bin ich z.B. über diese Seiten gestolpert:
http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16745
http://www.aquarienforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1582
Siporax wurde wohl ursprünglich eher für den AQ-Bereich hergestellt und hat auch entsprechende Preise!
Die Nitratreduktion wird immer wieder angezweifelt (Fehlende Kohlenstoffquelle!) - keine Ahnung, ob mal irgendwer in zwei identischen Becken einen entsprechenden Test gefahren hat.
Alles andere ist für mich kein richtiger Beweis!



> Um zu verhindern, daß die inneren Poren von SIPORAX verstopfen, ist es wichtig, daß dem SIPORAX-Filter ein mechanischer Filter vorgeschaltet wird (siehe "Aufbau eines SIPORAX-Nitratfilters"). Unter dieser Voraussetzung ist Ihr SIPORAX-Filter ohne großen Wartungsaufwand auf lange Sicht und ohne Leistungsverlust wirksam.


Quelle
Ansonsten ziemlich viel Werbung für das Material.  

Damit dürfte sich m.M.n. die Frage nach dem Vorfilter bezüglich Siporax schon erledigt haben. 
ICH würde einen Bodenfilter immer nur MIT Vorfilterung bauen. Und auch eine Reinigungsmöglichkeit (Drainagerohr) würde ich für den Fall der Fälle einbauen. Wer schippt schon freiwillig mehrere hundert Liter dreckiges Substrat raus, um es durchzuspülen? 

@Hans
Wenn Du aus dem Internet zitierst, dann bitte kennzeichne das entsprechend und füge die Quelle(Link), in welcher Du den Text gefunden hast, mit ein.
Wir kommen hier sonst irgendwann noch "in Teufels Küche".
Danke.


----------



## hansemann (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filtermaterial-Bestimmung*

@Helmut,

auf was ich hier raus will ist leicht erklärt:

Angenommen Helix hat eine Besiedlungsfläche wie von dir umgerechnet:

"__ Hel-x hat eine Besiedlungsfläche von 0,85 m²/l (Ausgangsbasis von Jürgen)"

Siporax hat laut heutigem Telefonat mit der Hotline von sera 270m²/l.

Gebrochener, (sehr günstiger Blähton) habe ich mal gelesen 

hat 50m²/liter.

Also schließe ich daraus, wenn alles andere gleich ist, also Vorfilterung, unbegrenzte Haltbarkeit, keine Abgabe von gefährlichen Stoffen, Wintertauglichkeit, Hitzebeständigkeit und so weiter hat z.B. Helix den großen Vorteil der leichteren Reinigung (Wasser ablassen, umrühren, Schmutzschieber auf). Aber:
Ich dachte, ein Filtermaterial hätte die *Hauptaufgabe*, dass Wasser biologisch zu reinigen, und rein aus dieser Sicht gibt es preiswertere und natürlichere Filtermaterialien. Es sei denn, die günstigeren Filtermaterialien leisten ihren *anfänglich besseren Dienst zeitlich nicht so lange*!!!!

Mensch, wo steckt denn der Jürgen :beeten1, er wird doch nicht 
 sein?
Ahhh, wahrscheinlich im Urlaub, hat er sich auch verdient!!! 

V.G.Hans


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*

Hallo Hans,


der Jürgen kann leider noch bis Ende des Monats Seinen Senf nicht dazu geben, da er sich leider mehrfach nich nur in diesem Thrad ab Beitrag #38 ff  im Ton vergriffen hat.....

Weiteres findest du hier


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*

du bedenkst aber dass der schmutz der in der *biokammer* ist, größtenteils aus abgestorbenen bakterien besteht

der schmutz in der *mechanischen kammer* besteht aus dem zeuch aus deinem teich


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*

Servus Hans

Was nützt mir die größte Besiedelungsfläche wenn ich die gestorbenen Bakis immer schwerst weg bekommen und dadurch sich der Aufwand (Arbeit) des reinigens erhöht.

Ist halt eine Ansichtssache.

Beim Hel-x ist zwar die Besiedelungsfläche kleiner, dafür habe ich nicht so einen großen Reinigungsaufwand.

Das Finanzielle jetzt einmal aussen vor gelassen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*

ganz genau Helmuth


----------



## hansemann (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*

@an alle,

bitte lasst den Jürgen doch wieder frei:shock , 
er ist halt mal etwas direkter, habe ich selbst erfahren müssen, aber es gibt doch auch "gute Führung" und mit seinem Thema Filterbestückung hat er sich doch eine "vorzeitige Entlassung verdient" 
Außer er degradiert mich wieder zum Hänschen, dann: 

Viele Grüsse

Hans


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*

Hi Hans,




> bitte lasst den Jürgen doch wieder frei ,
> er ist halt mal etwas direkter, habe ich selbst erfahren müssen, aber es gibt doch auch "gute Führung" und mit seinem Thema Filterbestückung hat er sich doch eine "vorzeitige Entlassung verdient"




Nein  

Weil das war vorher......... 

Es wird z.B. auch nicht jemand früher ausm Knast entlassen wenn er eine Bank ausraubt und sich vorher gut verhalten hat....

Übrigens war es beim Jürgen nicht das erste mal.....

Und dieses mal wars eben ein bisschen zu direkt. :__ nase

Eigentlich ist doch deine Frage beantwortet oder  

Und nun wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*

Hi Hans,

zurück zum Thema:

Auch ich filtere wie Jürgen über Hel-X 14  

Okay ich habe keinen Trommler, aber einen Eigenbau Siebfilter... 

Die Investition in's Hel-X habe ich bis Heute *nicht* bereut.
Im letzten Jahr hab ich das Hel-X ja erst spät eingesetzt..... 

Aber nun mal zu den Fakten:

Futtermenge letztes Jahr: ca. 8 Kg

Futtermenge in diesem Jahr: bis jetzt bereits ca. 12-14 Kg Tendenz weiter steigend.

Ein Großteil meiner Koi hat bei den in diesem Jahr günstigen Wassertemperaturen um ca. 100% (im Wachstum) zugelegt..... 

Und die Wasserwerte liegen alle im grünen Bereich. 

Werde Morgen mal die Aktuellen Wasserte einstellen.  

Fakt:
Das Hel-X funktioniert bei *mir* 100%tig. Und ich habe den Kauf nicht bereut.

Wie schon woanders geschrieben:

Je nach Wasserstand im Filter ab und an (wie die Suppe in der Küche beim Kochen) umrühren und Fertig. ( Ich rühre sogar im laufenden Betrieb des Filters )

Reinigung wie Folgt:

Kammer 1+2 alle 4 Wochen

Kammer 3+4 eine Woche später

Jeweils zwei mal.

Ich werde doch wohl nochmal Bilder im Kontrollschacht für die Kanalisation machen, um zu Zeigen was da für eine Suppe (Gülle ) rauskommt...

Irgendwo hab ich auch die Füllmengen in der einzelnen Kammern in % angegeben, ich weiß jetzt nur nicht mehr wo...........

Jedenfalls hab ich's so:

Siebfilter, Hel-X ( wenig), Hel-X bewegt (mehr), Japanmatten, Hel-X ( Kammer fast voll )


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Welche Oberfläche hat  Hel-x in m²/Liter ?*



> Ein Großteil meiner Koi hat bei den in diesem Jahr günstigen Wassertemperaturen um ca. 100% (im Wachstum) zugelegt.



Hi Olli

Ich glaub ja fast alles, aber dafür hätt ich dann schon nen Beweis. Ein Koi der seine Größe sowie sein Gewicht innerhalb eines Jahres verdoppelt, der ist schon sehenswert. 
Gruß
Werner


----------

